# Advice on new fans for JBJ Formosa



## soler (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a 36'' JBJ Formosa CF fixture and personally find the fans to be very loud and annoying. Can anyone with experience with this fixture recommend (less noisy) replacement fans and where to purchase them?


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

Computer supply places may be your best bet.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I suffered through the JBJ formosa fan noise for years.
How I solved it?
I got an ah supply kit and made my own fixture which does not need fans. It's waaaaaaaay better.

I sold the JBJ for pennies to someone who likes them. It was nice and compact but very annoying in many ways.


----------



## soler (Jan 5, 2009)

ah supply is great, I bought a kit from them a few years ago. I just do not have the time to construct another hood or fixture right now. (Plus, I recently purchased two new bulbs for the JBJ.)


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I bought some fans in Radio Shack with the intention of replacing them but just bought the new fixture instead. I am going to go dig the fans up when I get home. What size are your fans? if I can find them and they will fit, you can have them.


----------



## soler (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate that. They are 2''x2'' 0.12A DC 12v (Thats what it says on the front of the formosa fans.) 

Thanks again.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

What I have is 1- 9/16" (40 mm) Brushless 12 VDC Micro fan (Radio Shack). Sounds too small. They made many versions of the Formosa, I think.
Try Radio Shack- see if they have your size.
Let me know what happens. Good luck.
BTW did you have your ballasts die on that yet? I replaced 2 of them on mine.


----------



## soler (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for your help. 

No the ballast has not died. Its a few years old, if that happens that will give me the perfect excuse to invest in a higher quality unit!


----------

